# Bike Courier Uber Eats Tax



## Chacal (Feb 19, 2020)

How to do tax on Turbotax if you deliver by bike on Uber Eats


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Chacal said:


> How to do tax on Turbotax if you deliver by bike on Uber Eats


I would assume the same way as any other independent contractor- using Schedules C and if necessary, SE. The difference is you won't have the mileage deduction allowed for vehicles.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I would assume the same way as any other independent contractor- using Schedules C and if necessary, SE. The difference is you won't have the mileage deduction allowed for vehicles.


Which means, since OP definitely didn't pay their taxes quarterly, their self employment taxes, their SS/Medicare contributions and any required unemployment/workers comp as well as state taxes.... 
OP is gonna be screwed.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Which means, since OP definitely didn't pay their taxes quarterly, their self employment taxes, their SS/Medicare contributions and any required unemployment/workers comp as well as state taxes....
> OP is gonna be screwed.


Maybe it's a side gig and he/she paid in at least some taxes/contributions through payroll withholding. :confusion: Otherwise, you're correct so let's hope he/she set aside some money. Self employment taxes are the same as SECA (Social Security/Medicare Contribution.) I don't know of any unemployment/workers'comp requirements for independent contractors.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Maybe it's a side gig and he/she paid in at least some taxes/contributions through payroll withholding. :confusion: Otherwise, you're correct so let's hope he/she set aside some money. Self employment taxes are the same as SECA (Social Security/Medicare Contribution.) I don't know of any unemployment/workers'comp requirements for independent contractors.


Actually, even if they have a 9to5 and this is a side gig. 
Their added income from this job puts them in a worse situation, tax liability wise, 100%.
Because they paid no taxes on this side gig income. 
But, it increases their earnings and, thus, their tax liability.

It can, in no way, reduce their taxes due. 
At best it will reduce their refund on the taxes they paid from said 9to5.
At worst, they will owe additional income taxes, contributions etc.



Older Chauffeur said:


> Maybe it's a side gig and he/she paid in at least some taxes/contributions through payroll withholding. :confusion: Otherwise, you're correct so let's hope he/she set aside some money. Self employment taxes are the same as SECA (Social Security/Medicare Contribution.) I don't know of any unemployment/workers'comp requirements for independent contractors.


My read of the law (not a tax pro so I am 70% confident) self employment taxes are your IRS contribution (income tax) not the SS/Medicare. 
And you get charged the SS/Medicare on your qualified income(after deductions) just like your Income Tax.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

No, SE ”taxes” are your SECA (Self Employment Contributions Act) contributions to Social Security and Medicare. It’s figured at 15.3% of your net profit, with a $400 threshold. That will be due even if the OP had a regular job with FICA contributions withheld. The smart way to handle the income taxes is to have extra withholding from the regular paycheck to help cover the gig profits. OTOH, you are taxed at your regular rate for those profits when they are added to other income on your Form 1040.


----------

